# Grouting tile with two different color grouts



## KYRemodeler (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm currently tiling a bathroom that has dark tile on the floor and 5 feet up the walls, then a 4 inch wide band of glass tiles then a lighter tile on top of that all the way to the ceiling. However, the bottom and the top have two different color grouts. My plan of attack was to grout the bottom (darker color) let it set then come back and grout the top and just be careful to cover the bottom half. My main question is right where the grout lines meet, what should I do to get the cleanest line. Painters tape? Just looking for suggestions, Thanks


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Sure, why not, then take it off while the grout is still wet and clean any that bled onto the one that was set already.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

It's important to allow plenty of time for the first grout application to dry thoroughly. It makes the second application a lot easier to clean off of the first. In fact sealing the first application would also be a good idea before applying the second grout.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

KYRemodeler said:


> I'm currently tiling a bathroom that has dark tile on the floor and 5 feet up the walls, then a 4 inch wide band of glass tiles then a lighter tile on top of that all the way to the ceiling. However, the bottom and the top have two different color grouts. My plan of attack was to grout the bottom (darker color) let it set then come back and grout the top and just be careful to cover the bottom half. My main question is right where the grout lines meet, what should I do to get the cleanest line. Painters tape? Just looking for suggestions, Thanks


I had a shower/floor w/3 color grout and that's what I did. Make sure you staighten out the first color (I use a little flat screwdriver) and stick the tape into all the crevices before starting subsequent colors.


----------



## KYRemodeler (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, I'll make sure everything is cleaned up and dried beforehand on the first color and try the painters tape. Thanks for the input. Just never had different grout colors together before and wanted to make sure I did this right.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Post some pics when you're done, or at least tell us how it went.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

This was done using painters tape the next day for the second color. I know it's a smaller scale, but it just happens to the only time I've thought to get pictures of grout color changes:


----------



## KYRemodeler (Jul 23, 2008)

That looks nice. I feel a lot more confident about my painters tape method now. I should have pictures by the end of the week. Thanks again.


----------

